# Community > Clubs >  MSSA RIFLE CLUB PALMERSTON NORTH

## skeet72

MSSA RIFLE CLUB PALMERSTON NORTH

these is a few of us looking at staring a MSSA rifle club in palmerston north, we are looking for people that may be interested.
so we can get an idea of numbers ect

----------


## Gillie

Would this club be associated with the NZ service rifle association?

----------


## 199p

Yeah mate.

Im quite interested

----------


## skeet72

i dont know yet, im a newbe, but need/want somting in palmy. as i cant travell during the summer  to other clubs due to work

----------


## skeet72

i have had a look at there website, and there is not a lot of information on there with joining ect, there is a joining form  and a fee of $25, this mite give you more information i don't know. 

if there was a "club" or group formed what do you think a bout being apart of the service rifle association?

do you know any members already?

----------


## Digit

I would be interested as long as it is independent of any NZ shooting organisations that pay subs to COLFO

----------


## Beavis

Just form your own incorporated society. Write up a club constitution and mission statement. That makes you legit as a club I think. We had to go through all that when we split from IMAS.

----------


## P38

> I would be interested as long as it is independent of any NZ shooting organisations that pay subs to COLFO


+1

and or NZP

Cheers 
Pete

----------


## 199p

Whats the latest mate?
Cheers shane

----------


## Matthew

Hey Guys,

I am a member of the RRGC, it has been operating for around half a century.

The RRGC has a rifle range where you can shoot MSSA weapons.
The club has an IPSC section, some members participate in MSSA 3 Gun shooting, practicing locally but competing at places like Taupo.
There was also interest in Service Rifle at the club but it looks like nothing has happened in that aspect possibly due to a lack of interest, I could be wrong though - its a big club.

So whether you need a MSSA for hunting, 3 Gun or Service, all three already exist in some capacity and need supporters!

What exactly would this "MSSA club" be for exactly... if not for one of the three mentioned above?

Just curious,
Matt

----------


## skeet72

were is the rrgc club

----------


## Towely

tiritea road. near aokautere. sort of behind the pacific college. unfortunately certain factions within the committee never see eye to eye so like to bicker and argue and things dont get done.

----------


## Matthew

The club is pretty factional, that's true, if you want to set up dedicated MSSA shoots you may have an uphill battle.

In many years of shooting I have noticed that anywhere you have pistol shooting you have serious infighting. Cowboys and Practial shooters (IPSC) both think each other are from outer space

Practical shooters because they shoot guns like this -
http://www.brazoscustom.com/Images/s...randmaster.gif

And cowboys because they dress like this -
http://www.defiancetourism.com/image...n_shooting.jpg

Good luck

----------


## Matthew

I should say though that if you and a group of your mates want to (as members) use the 100m range for MSSA shooting then no one can say no if its just your private shooting. You may only have to fight the committee if you want to book out the range or set it up.

I would suggest...
Join
Go early in the morning when it should be quiet and have some fun
After a few months approach the committee and say, we have been doing this already... can we make it official.
No harm if they say no.

----------


## Gillie

Sounds like the club need some new committee members. Pretty hard joining a club knowing you are in for fight to do what you want to.

----------


## Matthew

I couldn't agree more, sadly though, in my experience with anything even slightly "political", including firearms, nothing is easy, ever. Shouldn't have to fight but in the end we do end up fighting an up hill battle the whole way.

Now I am not an expert but I am worried that setting up a new range may be harder than it sounds.

I think you will need resource consent.
The council once tried to shut down the RRGC, the only reason they are still there is that they predate resource consent.
So can a new range get resource consent?
I don't know but I suspect the anti gun lobby has claws longer than the wicked witch of the west.
Also you will need range approval, read this, it will help -
http://www.police.govt.nz/service/fi...nge-manual.pdf

Now I am not sure but if the range is on someones private property, then there may be exemption from some of the above, I don't know what exactly but if you are really keen I can give you the name of a pistol club that is actually located on a privately owned farm by the good graces of the very generous land owner. They would know all about this subject.

Also note the name in the acknowledgements of the police range manual, if you want more info contact Wally as he knows a lot on this subject.

----------


## Digit

Heres is a summary from someone that has gone through the process in NZ recently:
How to Start a Range in NZ,

----------


## skeet72

how do we join?
cost ect

----------


## Gillie

Pistol club on private property is a bit different. To use pistols you have to be a certified range as i understand it. Rifle ranges do not need to be certified unless you want to run say "official" club matches i.e. an NZDA regional or national match, any NRA match, etc... and then i think it is those organisations that would like the facility certified.

----------


## 199p

> how do we join?
> cost ect


Im with you on that

----------

